# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  UFC on SPIKE

## phwSSJ

WOW....

ok I take back some of the things I said about the dudes on TUF.

Namely Forrest and Stefan.
That fight was very Awesome.
Those guys showed they had HEART!!!!

Forrest is one tough SOB, so is Stefan.
That fight made my day!


Diego Vs. Kenny

It looked like Kenny was frustrating diego in the begining. Jumping around and circling. It was frustrating me just watching, I hate when people fight like that. I mean its good strategy but its not fighting. Its b1tch fiting.
Anyways, I am saying that it looked like Diego was getting frustrated because of the way he did his take downs. He started running at him from across the ring with his head down. But when he got Kenny down it was over.
Looked like Kenny almost tapped a few times. Looked like Diego could have goten him in a shoulder choke, but I knew he wanted to beat the fk out of him to show the world what he's got. And he did!

Ken Vs. Rich ????????????????????????????????  :Don't know:  

What in the fuk happened there! What happened to Ken Shamrock?
That is not the Ken Shamrock I remember???
I think there is a good chance that that fight was fixed.  :What?:  
My buddy in Cincinaty told me that Rich just signed an 8 fight contract with the UFC.  :Hmmmm:  

Notice how there was a lot of commercials!
and how the fear factor guy was there as a spokesman!
I hope Dana does not take the UFC down this path, cuz if he does, then I see a lot of things changing, and maybe for the worse.



One thing that made me happy was that they gave both Forrest and Stefan contracts.
That was very cool, they both deserved it.

----------


## Jack87

I thought that for a split second, but I can't believe they would fix anything..

And Joe Rogan does all the UFC events brotha, just spring for the PPV you'll see..  :Smilie: 

And yeah it was real cool to reward them both, because Dana and the UFC
owners couldn't have got a better fight to get new fans hooked on buying
the UFC PPV Events and becoming fans... That fight was probably the best
all out street fight, I throw then You throw and let's wee who's left standing
at the end fight I ever saw... That was just a great fight... 




> Ken Vs. Rich ????????????????????????????????  
> 
> What in the fuk happened there! What happened to Ken Shamrock?
> That is not the Ken Shamrock I remember???
> I think there is a good chance that that fight was fixed.  
> My buddy in Cincinaty told me that Rich just signed an 8 fight contract with the UFC.  
> 
> Notice how there was a lot of commercials!
> and how the fear factor guy was there as a spokesman!
> ...

----------


## phwSSJ

Putting the UFC on cable will bring more money for the sport for sure ,
I just hope politics does not currupt the UFC and change it for the worse!!

----------


## phwSSJ

[QUOTE=buff87]
And Joe Rogan does all the UFC events brotha, just spring for the PPV you'll see..  :Smilie: 

my bad, for some reason I always thought it was someone else, I never payed much attention to the announcers and spokesmen.

----------


## sp9

UFC had to do something for Franklin. He's beaten the current 185 champ before and destroyed some great fighters. He fights across many organizations and I am sure the UFC was trying to beat both Pride and K1 to the punch.

----------


## phwSSJ

> UFC had to do something for Franklin. He's beaten the current 185 champ before and destroyed some great fighters. He fights across many organizations and I am sure the UFC was trying to beat both Pride and K1 to the punch.


yup!

----------


## 956Vette

Forrest and Bonner about to go at it again! (rebroadcast on spike) Have to check it out again, amazing fight

----------

